# UK->France tax status



## charlescdean (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi

I am a Brit living in France earning money through the auto-entrepreneur tax system.

Can anyone provide some basic advice on what I need to tell HMRC back in the UK? I spoke to them last week, told them I had moved abroad and gave them my new address here in France.

They asked if I wanted to fill out a tax return to see if I wanted to claim back any taxes for this year. I doubt I am owed any tax, and the telephone operator sounded unenthusiastic about doing all the paperwork so said not to bother!

However I want to make sure I am doing everything right. I was on an unemployment benefit in the UK which I stopped back in April upon telling them I was moving overseas. I have the P45 to confirm this and various other documents.

Thanks.

:ranger:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe there is a specific form you need to submit to HMRC to declare your non-residence. Found it! https://www.gov.uk/tax-right-retire-abroad-return-to-uk The form is a P85.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## charlescdean (Jul 9, 2018)

Many thanks Bev.
I've downloaded the P85 form.. and for once it is only a short one at only five pages!

There is no option on the form for self-employed but will speak to HMRC about that and get their advice on how to fill out.

Best,
Charles


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as France is concerned, you're "tax resident" in France simply due to having your primary residence there - or "conducting a profession or business in France." As I understand it, the rule book for determining whether or not you're UK tax resident runs to many pages. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## charlescdean (Jul 9, 2018)

That's useful to know, ie. France considers me tax resident.

However I am applying for a personal current account with credit agricole, and it seems they will refuse the dossier if I am tax resident in more than one country. Therefore I may need to submit P45+P85 and make it all official.

I have a business bank account with banque populaire but I can't use it for personal expenses - they will not provide a debit card on the account meaning I am withdrawing cash on a UK bank account which is more expensive than it should be!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

charlescdean said:


> However I am applying for a personal current account with credit agricole, and it seems they will refuse the dossier if I am tax resident in more than one country. Therefore I may need to submit P45+P85 and make it all official.
> 
> I have a business bank account with banque populaire but I can't use it for personal expenses - they will not provide a debit card on the account meaning I am withdrawing cash on a UK bank account which is more expensive than it should be!


Just be aware that the banks in France are primary sources of information for the French tax authority (Fisc), which is why they "take an interest" in your tax situation.

That's odd about Credit Agricole refusing the dossier if you're tax resident in more than one country. All US citizens are by definition "tax resident" back in the Old Country, no matter where they live in the world. While US citizens do have problems opening bank accounts in France, Credit Agricole seems to have a decent reputation as being one of the easier banks to work with. But having dual tax residency with France and with the UK may be somewhat more difficult than the usual US taxpayer issues - especially with Brexit hanging over us all these days. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## charlescdean (Jul 9, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just be aware that the banks in France are primary sources of information for the French tax authority (Fisc), which is why they "take an interest" in your tax situation.


Yes I certainly don't want any trouble with Fisc!

Banque populaire recently sent a form asking for confirmation of my tax status - I haven't returned it yet as it looks like one of the scary ones.

Is there an organisation I turn to make sure I am going about all this tax stuff the right way? I don't mind paying a little bit to get advice and peace of mind. I am already used to the idea that you usually have to pay for everything in France!

NB. I have just set up a RDV for a French current account with a local AXA branch where there is no issue over tax status, rather they are more concerned with turnover.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> Banque populaire recently sent a form asking for confirmation of my tax status - I haven't returned it yet as it looks like one of the scary ones.


I bank with Banque Populaire and so I probably know the form you're looking at. It's not really a big deal. They need to confirm your tax status - and if you're tax resident in another country (for me, it's the US, the one that started much of this current fuss), then your tax i.d. number in the other country.

It's primarily just a means of confirming what reporting they need to do to their superiors (i.e. the Banque de France) - as actually, it's the national banking authority that reports anything that needs to be reported to authorities in other countries.

In your situation, I'd just give them the information they want about your French tax residence and be done with it. But do get that form in to the UK tax service to confirm your residence outside the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

